

Show HN: Hacker News Colors for Firefox - onli
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/hacker-news-colors/

======
onli
My first Firefox Addon. It is a port of the original from chrome, which I like
very much, but couldn't use anymore:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
colors...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hacker-news-
colors/adailobllebnhioglgkmaioilhlkdden) (since chrome fails on my system I
had to return to FF).

I like it especially in combination with my hacker news userstyle:
[http://userstyles.org/styles/71445/better-hacker-news-
design](http://userstyles.org/styles/71445/better-hacker-news-design). But I
tried to make sure none of my changes break anything in the original design.

Hope someone likes it, and I appreciate feedback.

~~~
deletes
Can you also fix the hn comments? Longer threads are pretty hard to follow;
they "spiral" down from the highest comment.

edit: It would be nice to be able to fold the comments, like code.

Great thanks.

~~~
onli
I'm not sure I understand. Do you mean that it is hard to see which comments
are on root level? I guess you mean the userstyle?

 _edit_ : Ah, ok. I don't really want to add unrelated functionality. But
there is another extension for that: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/hn-utility-su...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/hn-utility-suite)

